# Rare honour for soldier who defied the Taliban



## Colin1 (Sep 11, 2010)

Is that true about it being the first living serviceman since Vietnam?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Sep 11, 2010)

I believe its the first to a 'living' recipient. The others bewteen the wars have been posthomous. (_spellcheck!)_


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 11, 2010)

Njaco said:


> (_spellcheck!)_


bewteen or posthomous?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 11, 2010)

First or not, he still gets my . And the stamp of authenticity comes with "I didn't run through fire to do anything heroic or brave. I did what I believe anyone would have done." Double salute for that, Sarge.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 12, 2010)

Amen to that, Ra.


----------



## Pong (Sep 15, 2010)

to you Sarge, and to the two men who were KIA.


----------



## B29WereWolf (Sep 15, 2010)

Good to see some of my fellow soldiers being awarded for something they truly earned, unlike PFC Lynch. 
Yes I do believe it's the first time. As far back as I can remember the 2 Delta Snipers in Mogadishu where KIA as well as SFC Smith, Corporal Dunham USMC, Specialist McGinnis, and Navy Seal Monsoor all KIA in Iraq, while SFC Monti and Lt. Murphy (Navy Seal) were KIA in Afghanistan. It's sad they died, but they saved a lot of other peoples lives. God Speed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2010)

One award that I never hoped to be in a situation to have to earn when I was in the military.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 17, 2010)




----------

